# apache 2.2.4. für debian



## rascal86 (26. August 2007)

Hi Leute!

Bin erst seit kurzer Zeit dabei mich mit Linux als 
Windows-Alternative auseinanderzusetzten. Da ich aus der 
Welt der Pixel&Voxel und nicht der bits&bytes komme, habe 
ich noch wenig Erfahrung und Wissen um Debian, Fedora & Co. 
Im Moment habe ich Debian 4.0 mit Gnome 2.14.3 installiert. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand eine kurze Anleitung zur Installation 
und Konfiguration des neuesten Apache Webservers geben. 

Thx & Cheers


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. August 2007)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Die Installation von Apache unter Debian ist denkbar einfach.
Ein Aufruf von

```
apt-get install apache
```
sollte dazu ausreichen.
Moeglicherweise muss anstelle von *apache* auch *apache2* oder *apache22* angegeben werden, weiss ich nicht mehr genau.
Ein Aufruf von

```
apt-cache search apache
```
sollte darueber Aufschluss geben koennen.

Fuer die Einrichtung begibst Du Dich dann in /etc/apache2, dort findest Du die Konfigurationsdateien. Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob es hier bereits ein Tutorial zur Apache-Konfig gibt, suchen kann da aber nicht schaden.  Ansonsten ist auch die Dokumentation auf apache.org recht gut und aufschlussreich.

Wenn Du noch konkrete Fragen dazu haben solltest kannst Du diese dann natuerlich auch gern hier stellen.


----------



## rascal86 (27. August 2007)

*thx*

..alles klar, danke fuer die hilfe!


----------

